# Dallas Mavericks vs Sacramento Kings



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<center>*

















Dallas Mavericks (36-16) vs Sacramento Kings (34-20)

Starting Lineups:*





































vs.




































<center>*

Key Matchup:








vs








*</center>


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News

Season series: Mavs lead, 2-0

Key matchup

Mike Bibby vs. Jason Terry: Bibby has scored 20 or more points in the last five games and eight of nine. And everybody knows what a pest he usually is for the Mavericks. In the last two games, he's shooting 57.1 percent. It will be up to Terry, Devin Harris and Darrell Armstrong to slow him down in this one. But Bibby is just as dangerous passing to Peja Stojakovic (who is questionable with a strained right hamstring) for open 3-pointers. That would make life tough defensively for Josh Howard.

Inside the Kings

Running it up: They have scored more than 100 points in 10 of their last 11 games, but that hasn't exactly been a magic potion. They are 4-7 during that span, including the 115-113 loss to the Mavericks at Sacramento on Feb. 11.

Briefly: Tonight starts a six-game road trip for the Kings, their longest of the season ... Sacramento coach Rick Adelman needs four more victories to tie Red Holzman for 15th place on the NBA coaching victories list. He has 692 wins. ... The Kings have a reputation for being injury prone, but they have the second-fewest player-games lost to injury or illness this season at 81. The Mavericks have the fourth- most missed player-games at 187.

Inside the Mavericks

Back to back: This will complete the Mavericks' 13th set of back-to-back games. Going into Utah on Wednesday night, they were 9-3 in the first game of consecutive games and 7-5 in the second game. When the second game is at home after a road game the night before, the Mavericks are 1-2.

Briefly: They have won six of the last seven regular-season meetings, although they dropped four of five in the playoff series last spring ... Michael Finley had a three-game streak of 20 or more points going into Wednesday's visit to Utah ... Devin Harris had just one double-figure scoring game from Nov. 24 to Jan. 31. He's had four of them in February.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

this game SHOULD have just gotten real easy...


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!! C-Web gone, I think Sac-Town is no longer an elite threat. The only thing, they do become better defensively. But I'm not sure that the shock has settled so:

Mavs: 108
Kings: 99


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

You guys think Peja will go off, now that his buddy is gone ? :crowded:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

bray1967 said:


> You guys think Peja will go off, now that his buddy is gone ? :crowded:


He isn't even supposed to play (strained hamstring).

--------------

-Kings board game thread:wave: 
-NBA.com Preview


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Peja Vu said:


> He isn't even supposed to play (strained hamstring).


Yeeeeeessssssssssssssssssss!!!!! 
:twave:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

SMDre said:


> Yeeeeeessssssssssssssssssss!!!!!
> :twave:


As long as we grab a huge lead and hold on...teams that play the day after a huge trade usually give a big fight even though they are undermanned...all the scrubs finally get some burn and they are trying to prove they deserve more time...but we should still blow them out in a major way...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm not sure they'll have such a fight in them. I think they will be in a state of shock/relief after the trade. I wouldn't be surprised if they asked for a cigarette. 

:makeout:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

This should be an easy win for the Mavs. I know the Kings are gonna play hard. They wont be able to stop Dirk. The Mavs/Kings rivalry is most likely over because the Kings dont stand a chance against us.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

this wont be an easy win NOW! we just traded our 2 backup centers for KEITH VAN HORN. we went from having depth on the front line to nothing. D.J has to produce now


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

We just can't play easy, we make a lot of mistakes like that

We need to play 100% all game, and if we are winning...play DJ!!


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

I LOVE the trade for KVH...I really do...

KVH > Alan Henderson

Booth just sucks, so who cares....Bradley and Mbenga can do they job until Damp gets back


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I wonder how Dallas will go with KVH today, is he even playing


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

The Kings are either going to come out really hard, or not at all. With their reputation the past few years, I honestly think they'll wilt.

But Theo is right, we cannot, cannot, cannot go easy on teams we're better then.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Theo! said:


> I wonder how Dallas will go with KVH today, is he even playing


Nah, it usually takes 2-3 days before they even get with the team, unless the two teams are neighbors.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Its going to be interesting to see what happens with Nellie on who will be playing C against the kings.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

This is the first time that Im not worried about playing the Kings. This is gonna be such an easy game. The Mavs are gonna be a tough team to beat when Daniels and Dampier are healthy again.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

..and Stack


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

After 1 quarter

Dallas Mavericks: 27
Sacrmaneto Kings: 23

*Players to watch* 
Marquis Daniels: 4 points, 5 rebounds, 4 assists
Dirk Nowitzki: 6 points, 4 rebounds


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Anyone notice Pavel has been activated, should be interesting if he plays.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Marquis Daniels looks to be going for a triple double in the first half alone! 14 points, 7 rebs and 6 asts Go marquis :rock:.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Only the 5 starters, and Devin Harris and Shawn Bradley have played for the Mavs. Hopefully we'll see a big Russian/African sighting


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

16/7/7 for Marquis, with 3 minutes left in the half

He is also shooting 66% (8-12)

Shawn Bradley with 5 offensive rebounds


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Theo! said:


> Only the 5 starters, and Devin Harris and Shawn Bradley have played for the Mavs. Hopefully we'll see a big Russian/African sighting


The kings have no size so we don't have to worry about sending in big men, we are often playing 4 guards and Dirk.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Theo! said:


> After 1 quarter
> 
> Dallas Mavericks: 27
> Sacrmaneto Kings: 23
> ...


At halftime

Dallas Mavericks: 58
Sacramento Kings: 55

*Players to watch* 
Marquis Daniels: 16 points, 7 rebounds 8 assists
Devin Harris: 11 points, 1 rebound, 4 assists, 2 steals
Dirk Nowitzki: 10 points, 4 rebounds


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

^Great half by the mavs considering that we are missing a lot and the same goes for the Kings, we just need to keep the husstle up and keep marquis in the game.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Hope I'm not 2 late to guess the score but I think Mavs win 111-108


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Shawn Bradley with a technical


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Looks like another poor third quarter for the Mavericks, come on guys!


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

nelson and cuban screwed up. Our team chemistry is gone. We're playing like a bunch of robots. The defensive intensity is gone. Everyone is just standing around. now we have dirk back at center and this isn't looking good. That trade really messed us up man. I'm not a happy camper right now. I knew this was gonna happen.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Nelson ejected!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Theo! said:


> At halftime
> 
> Dallas Mavericks: 58
> Sacramento Kings: 55
> ...


After 3 quarters

Dallas Mavericks: 82
Sacramento Kings: 88

*Players to watch* 
Marquis Daniels: 22 points, 8 rebounds 8 assists
Josh Howard: 11 points, 9 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals
Dirk Nowitzki: 17 points, 8 rebound


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Sheesh....Mobley is killin us...

Welcome back Quis! 24 pts 9 rebs 8ast


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Defense!! Defense!!*

(4:12) [DAL 108-105] Howard Slam Dunk Shot: Made (15 PTS) Assist: Armstrong (7)
(4:16)	[DAL] Armstrong Rebound (Off:2 Def:2)
*(4:17)	[SAC] Miller Jump Shot: Missed*
(4:39) [DAL 106-105] Nowitzki Jump Shot: Made (30 PTS)
(4:48)	[DAL] Team Rebound
*(4:48)	[SAC] Songaila Layup Shot: Missed Block: Finley (1 BLK)*
(4:48)	[SAC] Songaila Rebound (Off:5 Def:5)
*(4:51)	[SAC] Evans Dunk Shot: Missed Block: Nowitzki (2 BLK)*
(5:06)	[DAL 104-105] Bradley Dunk Shot: Made (8 PTS) Assist: Finley (4 AST)
*(5:10)	[SAC] Songaila Turnover: Bad Pass (5 TO) Steal: Armstrong (1 ST)*
(5:15)	[SAC] Songaila Rebound (Off:4 Def:5)
(5:17)	[DAL] Nowitzki Jump Shot: Missed
(5:30)	[DAL] Team Rebound
*(5:31)	[SAC] Mobley Jump Shot: Missed*
(5:48)	[DAL 102-105] Finley Jump Shot: Made (15 PTS)


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Defense!! Defense!!*

No question about it, Avery Johnson is our coach after Nelson leaves. We did a 180 once he got control. We started playing patient yet passionate.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: Defense!! Defense!!*

Good game guys , you guys played good D... damn our guys looked tired out thier... too bad we came up short


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Defense!! Defense!!*

devin harris is now hurt.

neck strain. 

*sighs*

we never gonna get healthy


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Defense!! Defense!!*



mff4l said:


> devin harris is now hurt.
> 
> neck strain.
> 
> ...


 Exactly what I was thinking. I just hope we get a good 10-15 games as a whole unit before the playoffs. That's all I ask.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Defense!! Defense!!*

By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning

Don Nelson pulled small-ball out of moth balls. Then he blew the dust off Marquis Daniels. And Shawn Bradley continued to leave his cobwebs behind.

Down to eight functional players -- the same as Sacramento, the Mavericks overcame a seven-point deficit in the final seven minutes for a rousing 122-113 victory over the Kings at American Airlines Center.
The Mavericks have made a habit out of winning the fourth quarter during a six-game winning streak. They did so again against the Kings, beating them down the stretch for the second time in the winning streak.

Dirk Nowitzki had another monster night, but it was Michael Finley who canned two critical 3-pointers, the last with 1:42 to go that put the Mavericks up 117-110.

The game got physical late, with rookie Devin Harris hitting the hardwood hard after a hard pick by Brad Miller. Harris left the game with a strained neck.

Daniels, who had missed nearly three weeks with an appendectomy, had his best game of the season in his second game back, was on the verge of a triple double by halftime, but settled for 29 points, nine rebounds and eight assists.

Bradley had a terrific game off the bench with 10 rebounds and when he wasn’t in the game, the Mavericks worked a combination of small players in and out of the lineup effectively.

"It’s got to be small ball," coach Don Nelson said before the game of how he would deal with a short roster after Alan Henderson and Calvin Booth were traded for Keith Van Horn.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Game pics...


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

mff4l said:


> nelson and cuban screwed up. Our team chemistry is gone. We're playing like a bunch of robots. The defensive intensity is gone. Everyone is just standing around. now we have dirk back at center and this isn't looking good. That trade really messed us up man. I'm not a happy camper right now. I knew this was gonna happen.


I think you are overreacting....Damp and Stack are still out, and we haven't even suited up Van Horn yet...wait at least 2 weeks to see how this has affected us...


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Game pics...


Can always count on the King to post sweet pics at then end


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

DHarris34Phan said:


> I think you are overreacting....Damp and Stack are still out, and we haven't even suited up Van Horn yet...wait at least 2 weeks to see how this has affected us...


No team chemistry yet you still scored 122 points congrats. p.s quoted the wrong person.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

This rivalry is over...
**** Brad Miller
**** the Kings
have fun at the bottom of the WC for the next couple of years!!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Pejavlade said:


> Can always count on the King to post sweet pics at then end


Thank you man.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> This rivalry is over...
> **** Brad Miller
> **** the Kings
> have fun at the bottom of the WC for the next couple of years!!!


Dose this deserve a suspension or what  .


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Pejavlade said:


> Dose this deserve a suspension or what  .


Edited: Inapproriate Dragnsmke1, you should know better


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Edited: Inapproriate Dragnsmke1, you should know better


what was innappropriate


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Check your PM's


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Theo! said:


> Check your PM's


whatever  when did a bunch of kids get on this site?


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

That's the Quis that we missed this season. If he plays like that for the rest of the year. We are in good shape.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

DHarris34Phan said:


> I think you are overreacting....Damp and Stack are still out, and we haven't even suited up Van Horn yet...wait at least 2 weeks to see how this has affected us...



no what i'm looking at is our lack of size in the middle and how our "D" plays. I don't like it. We gave up too much size in this deal man. the only way this thing can work is if bradley can continue to play like he did last night even when damp comes back. Because sometimes damp gets in early foul trouble and then bradley will have to produce now because all of our other big men are either projects (d.j pavel) 

we now only have 3 guys over 6'10 who we can really put at the pf/c spot.

damp, bradley, and dirk.


I don't think d.j is going to play. he hasn't been and got no p.t last night.
Pavel aint gonna play either.

So what really bothers me is how what was once a positive (our size and depth up front) is now a weakness.

If our bigs don't stay out of foul trouble we are going to get murdered on the glass because we have depth but our depth consists of wing players and guards. 

I don't know how I feel about that yet


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I hope the Hawks waive Alan Henderson so we can pick him up.
Good performance by Quis. Him and Howard are really good.
The injuries are killing us man. We need to get healthy. Our next game is against the Suns. Maybe small ball will work against them.


----------

